# First Gold



## KoNG (8/2/07)

I've got 90g of "First Gold" sitting in the freezer and its about time i brewed some more Bitter.

So.... 
who's used it.? 
where's it belong (shine) in the boil.? 
what did you get from it.?
what should i NOT do..?

i know little about this one, so gimme some info.

Cheers
KoNG


----------



## Bobby (8/2/07)

i am in the same boat kong! 
so will follow this thread with interest.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/2/07)

Never used it but I'm pretty certain it's the main hop in Adnam's Broadside.  

Warren -


----------



## Bobby (8/2/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Never used it but I'm pretty certain it's the main hop in Adnam's Broadside.
> 
> Warren -



Here is some info regarding Adnams i got from one of there brewers...



> For our cask Broadside at 4.7% ABV, we use a 80:20 blend of Maris Otter and Optic pale ale malts to give a full biscuity base flavour. We then use a blend of 3 English hop varieties, Fuggles, Goldings and First Gold which together give a well rounded bitterness. We use all the hops at the start of the boil, so we aren't looking for very strong hop aromas to remain in the beer, although you can get a slight orange/spicy hop note. The OG is 1049.5 with a final P.G. of 1013.5. We are looking for a bitterness of 33 BU. The final beer should be malty and full with a well balanced sweetness and Bitterness.
> 
> Our Bottled Broadside, at 6.3% uses 50:50 Maris Otter and Optic. It uses First Gold as it's only Hop which provides some of the orange peel character. The OG is 1066 and the PG is 1017. The final bitterness should be 43. The beer should have Strawberry Jam aromas and a fruity biscuity/caramel palate balanced by the bitterness.
> 
> ...


----------



## KoNG (8/2/07)

Bobby.....NICE ONE..!!!!! that is some great info.
Mash temps would have been nice though..!! :lol: geez.

:/ (KoNG racks brain for a place near home to grab a broadside......)


----------



## Ross (8/2/07)

I've done quite a few beers with it, including a single hopped Summer ale - It has become a firm favourite  .
I describe it as a refined EKG, It's aroma & taste are more delicate & yes, there is a faint orangey/citrusy bent to it...
Basically use exactly the same as you would EKG.

cheers Ross


----------



## neonmeate (8/2/07)

yeah except you can get their yeast , at least sometimes, it's Southwold that is a WL seasonal.

very interesting info though!


I have used first gold. i like it. like a sharper, greener version of Goldings. Didn't get a lot of citrus out of it myself (although commercial beers I've tasted with 1st gold have certainly had some citrusiness).


----------



## T.D. (8/2/07)

neonmeate said:


> yeah except you can get their yeast , at least sometimes, it's Southwold that is a WL seasonal.



This is a GREAT yeast. I had some a couple of years ago. Used it for everything from bitters to APAs to dark ales and it worked a treat for all of them. Probably the most impressive liquid yeast I have used to date. Unfortunately I haven't seen it since then! :angry:


----------



## neonmeate (8/2/07)

T.D. said:


> This is a GREAT yeast. I had some a couple of years ago. Used it for everything from bitters to APAs to dark ales and it worked a treat for all of them. Probably the most impressive liquid yeast I have used to date. Unfortunately I haven't seen it since then! :angry:




yeah i used it in a number of things. made a great bitter but also turned out a nice 12% US barleywine with no troubles. had an interesting "green walnut" sort of taste if you get me.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/2/07)

KoNG said:


> Bobby.....NICE ONE..!!!!! that is some great info.
> Mash temps would have been nice though..!! :lol: geez.
> 
> :/ (KoNG racks brain for a place near home to grab a broadside......)



_We use all the hops at the start of the boil, so we aren't looking for very strong hop aromas to remain in the beer,_ 

Yeah. I can just see all hombrewers attempting to emulate Adnams fine products adding "all" their FG at the 60 minute mark.  

True hopheads need not apply. :lol: 

Edit: Well researched Bobby.

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (8/2/07)

I'd maybe "try" and do it Warren, then halfway through the boil, i'd be at the computer changing my hop additions to see if i can squeeze in a few more IBU's... and adding that much needed flame out addition.


----------



## KoNG (8/2/07)

Thanks for all the quick responses lads.
I'll sort out a recipe and post it when i'm ready to brew.


----------



## dflower (8/2/07)

KoNG,

Another commercial example if you're looking is Badger First Gold which is available here in Australia - had one last weekend.

Badger First Gold

Dave


----------



## KoNG (8/2/07)

sweet.!
thanx dave... although i havent seen badgers in Sydney. Where are you.?


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/2/07)

Let yer keyboard do the walking.  

Here

Must be too busy working. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## neonmeate (8/2/07)

i saw it at camperdown cellars parramatta rd the other day KonNGG.


----------



## KoNG (8/2/07)

> Must be too busy working.



your a funny guy "Otto, dude"...!


----------



## KoNG (8/2/07)

neonmeate said:


> i saw it at camperdown cellars parramatta rd the other day KonNGG.



is that "worldbeers" neon..?
i just checked their website and it says they have the "champion golden ale" but didnt have the "first gold"


----------



## jayse (8/2/07)

Hey Hey brewers,

I had a sample with dave the other day of the badgers first gold and have also had it previously and I find this beer to be wonderfull. I'am quite a narrow minded brewer and don't often come out of my small box when brewing bitters and just stick to the classics but this hop i'll be looking out for when I put a order in next. It does have quite a lot of dimensions too it and I hope to beable to capture that like the badger beer does.
In that beer at least I find it does have the citrus/fruity notes plus unlike other badger beers made with all sorts of flower blossums it has what I would simply call a classic 'fresh english ale' hop edge.

I'd say make your favourite bitter recipe and swap the ussual hop for this one. 

Great stuff there bobby in the broadside info, a classic ESB for my mind. For the first gold first brew though I'd be looking at getting the most of the first gold finishing qualities because really in a beer with just kettle hops at the start it could be almost anything to a degree.


Theres gold in them there hills.
Jayse


----------



## neonmeate (8/2/07)

KoNG said:


> is that "worldbeers" neon..?
> i just checked their website and it says they have the "champion golden ale" but didnt have the "first gold"



nope it's just camperdown cellars and they definitely have the first gold. guess you might not know about it being north of the border h34r: - a decent bottlo with mainly wine emphasis but a good range of beer including quite a few english ales. they also have sinha stout which is definitely worth your time drinking. and murrays beers. parramatta rd just two blocks west of sydney uni on the right.


----------



## Ross (8/2/07)

Anyone seen Badgers 1st Gold in Brizzy - I'd love to get a bottle...

cheers Ross


----------



## mje1980 (8/2/07)

Bloody great topic. I have just got some first gold, thanks ross. And i love adnams suffolk bitter. It's not the one you guys are talking about, but its the only one i can get. I love it, and i will be soon doing an all first gold bitter. After the above comments, i cant wait!. I have some premium bitter ale yeast i might match it with.


----------



## KoNG (9/2/07)

neonmeate said:


> nope it's just camperdown cellars and they definitely have the first gold. guess you might not know about it being north of the border h34r: - a decent bottlo with mainly wine emphasis but a good range of beer including quite a few english ales. they also have sinha stout which is definitely worth your time drinking. and murrays beers. parramatta rd just two blocks west of sydney uni on the right.



ahh yep... my mistake, i had it confused with Northmead cellars (which is NORTH of the border  )
i've got a mate who frequents that Uni you mention. I'll get him on the task.!



mje1980 said:


> Bloody great topic. I have just got some first gold, thanks ross. And i love adnams suffolk bitter. It's not the one you guys are talking about, but its the only one i can get. I love it, and i will be soon doing an all first gold bitter. After the above comments, i cant wait!. I have some premium bitter ale yeast i might match it with.



I'm also tossing up the idea of a 100% first gold brew to trial it mje.. although i must say i'm a little put off that idea after trialling a 100% Bramling Cross Bitter..  wasnt so good.

ps. i like your fishy avatar


----------



## T.D. (9/2/07)

KoNG said:


> ahh yep... my mistake, i had it confused with Northmead cellars (which is NORTH of the border  )
> i've got a mate who frequents that Uni you mention. I'll get him on the task.!



I hope you make it worth your mate's while...   

Maybe a couple of bottles thrown in for his trouble??? :beerbang:


----------



## KoNG (9/2/07)

If said 'mate' grabs 2 bottles.. this guy will pay for both.


----------



## Stuster (9/2/07)

KoNG said:


> after trialling a 100% Bramling Cross Bitter..  wasnt so good.



You didn't just the BC? Was thinking about the same myself. What other hops would be good with it? Better for bittering? Flavour? Aroma? :unsure:

Edit: Cancel that. Read the other thread.


----------



## mje1980 (10/2/07)

ps. i like your fishy avatar

Thanks mate, it's "home brewed"!! haha


----------



## T.D. (10/2/07)

Picked up a bottle of the Badger First Gold from Camperdown Cellars yesterday. It was the last one so looks like I was lucky! :beerbang: 

The beer was awesome! If that's First Gold, then I like it! A lot!

Definitely grab yourself a bottle if you see it. Along with Ruddles, this is up there with the best commercial English bitters I have tasted.

Might have to try that First Gold for myself in the near future!


----------



## KoNG (10/2/07)

KoNG said:


> If said 'mate' grabs 2 bottles.. this guy will pay for both.





T.D. said:


> Picked up a bottle of the Badger First Gold from Camperdown Cellars yesterday. It was the last one so looks like I was lucky! :beerbang:



Funnily enough i got to taste 'half' a bottle last night.
a very balanced beer, with neither the hops nor malt dominant.
But with the travel, who knows we may be missing a little hop character by the time it gets here.

Great beer.. and i'm glad i have some first gold now.! B)


----------



## bconnery (10/2/07)

KoNG said:


> ahh yep... my mistake, i had it confused with Northmead cellars (which is NORTH of the border  )
> i've got a mate who frequents that Uni you mention. I'll get him on the task.!
> 
> 
> ...



100% First Gold will work fine. I've tasted commercial examples, such as St Peters Suffolk Gold and they were very nice. 

If you don't want to go that way it works very well with Progress. Bitter with a combination and flavour with First Gold.

That's in my experience anyway. I really like this hop!


----------



## bconnery (10/2/07)

Ross said:


> Anyone seen Badgers 1st Gold in Brizzy - I'd love to get a bottle...
> 
> cheers Ross



Ross,

The Grape up here used to have it, or at least one of the Badger's range, but they have recently been taken over by Vintage Cellars so I would guess their beer range is about to be reduced. 

You could try Dan Murphy's or 1st choice who both have a good range...


----------



## winkle (14/2/07)

Ross,
not at the 1 st choice (@ Toowong anyway). I have seen it around in Brisbane though - possibly at Best Cellars at Kelvin Grove? When I go there I usually check out the new additions but then buy a La Chouffe anyway.


----------



## KoNG (14/2/07)

OK peoples,
i plan to brew on the weekend with the First Gold. This recipe is a few slight changes to something i've been brewing for a while and enjoying. I havent decided on the yeast yet, but will probably just go with S04 or Nottingham.
Any thoughts and/or comments would be appreciated....
:beer: 



*Hackney* 
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 17/02/2007 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter Brewer: Dowdy 
Batch Size: 27.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 31.60 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % Equipment: KoNG's Brury 
Actual Efficiency: 0.0 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4500.00 gm Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 87.0 % 
250.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 4.8 % 
200.00 gm Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.9 % 
100.00 gm Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 1.9 % 
100.00 gm Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 1.9 % 
20.00 gm Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 0.4 % 
14.00 gm Northdown [8.50%] (60 min) Hops 13.2 IBU 
14.00 gm First Gold [7.50%] (60 min) Hops 11.6 IBU 
20.00 gm First Gold [7.50%] (20 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
20.00 gm First Gold [7.50%] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.09 gm Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
8.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.042 SG (1.040-1.048 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.008-1.012 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 23.1 EBC (9.9-31.5 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 33.2 IBU (25.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.8 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.0 % (3.8-4.6 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## Aussie Claret (15/2/07)

Kong,
My only comments and I'm by no means the professional Ag'er, but that seems to be a lot of crystal, I'd be tempted to use 250g max.

AC


----------



## KoNG (15/2/07)

AC...Yeh agreed it's more than i usually use, although its only 8.5%.
My usual recipe only calls for around 6.5%, but then i'm normally only bittering to 0.7 BU:GU whereas this recipe is up at 0.8.
I may even up the 60 minute addition of First Gold just to balance it out a little more.
All that said, plenty of brewers claim great results with 10-11% crystal in their bitters.


----------



## mje1980 (3/1/08)

Long time between my last post on this topic, but, i am going to do another first gold bitter soon. The last one was fantastic. How did everyone else's go???


----------



## KoNG (3/1/08)

MJE, mine turned out really well B) 
i really like first gold... so much so i bought more for another few hackney bitters. i'll make one for my wedding.
another is in the keg now and drinking well. FG will be my staple 'hackney' hop now.
dont have the recipe but i didnt change much hop wise... just upped the IBU a little.
grain grist is a bit different, dropped the wheat, choc and melanoiden.
and used windsor, hence some of the above changes.

you can see below that the Hackney bitter in drinking now...
[OT] but main reason for photo is to show you the board racks i just finished putting up. Still got one or 2 more desired boards to add to the line up..!  :lol:


----------



## Pumpy (3/1/08)

I made Roscos First Gold Bitter a low alchohol beer 3% but full of flavour and body great when you have some work to do or people driving .

Pumpy


----------



## mje1980 (3/1/08)

Dont have the recipe handy do you pumpy?? im always hearing good things about ross' beer!


----------



## troydo (3/1/08)

ross has a few of his recipes on the craft brewer site:
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/brewing-info.asp and some in the recipe database...


----------



## bconnery (6/1/08)

Goes great with Bramling Cross too. My first AG was an IPA with that combo and it came out great. 
Recipe is in the db as Maiden Voyage IPA...
It came in 2nd in the English Ale class at AABC as a pale ale. (Gee I love saying that  )
I've used it with a few english hop combos. Progress for one, that was a nice combo too. 
Red Baron Bitter, an older extract recipe of mine, is in the recipedb...


----------

